
Covid-19 emails from Nashville mayor's office show disturbing revelation - just-juan-post
https://fox17.com/news/local/covid-19-emails-from-nashville-mayors-office-show-disturbing-revelation
======
just-juan-post
In Nashville, TN (USA) bars and restaurants are closed to stop the spread of
the virus. In e-mails obtained by a local television station, and later
confirmed authentic by legal council, the e-mails discussed how only 80 of the
20,000 positive cases could be traced to bars and restaurants.

> Tennessee Lookout reporter Nate Rau asks, “The figure you gave of 'more than
> 80' does lead to a natural question: If there have been over 20,000 positive
> cases of COVID-19 in Davidson and only 80 or so are traced to restaurants
> and bars, doesn’t that mean restaurants and bars aren’t a very big problem?"

The above story broke yesterday.

Today they have allowed bars and restaurants to re-open:

[https://www.tennessean.com/story/money/2020/09/17/nashville-...](https://www.tennessean.com/story/money/2020/09/17/nashville-
bars-restaurants-covid-19-gains/3479447001/)

I encourage others in parts of the USA such as NYC and LA to question their
officials and ask them directly why they continue to keep bars, restaurants,
gyms, and other small and mid-sized gatherings forbidden.

~~~
kencausey
I support data based evidence. But it seems self-evident that a virus that
spreads by air and particularly one with some ability to persist is going to
love people in close proximity in an enclosed space and it's not like you can
consistently be well masked and eat. I have to think that the virus would also
love the warm moist environment of fresh food.

Further, it is very difficult to take an infection case and trace back to when
and where it occurred. I don't think we can take bare statistics on this at
face value.

